# recipe for pork shoulder picnic roast



## djtanner (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi.  I am a hit and miss cook, just for at home.  I need recipes to cook from.  There is a sale at a nearby market for pork shoulder picnic roast for 67 cents per pound, only I don't know how to cook it.  Is this basically a ham?  Before I buy it, I need to know if I can cook it and how, and what seasonings and how much to use.  Does anybody have any advice?  Thanks..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You'll find a number of opinions and techniques in this thread from last year:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/67835/elegant-pork-butt-dinner


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

My favorite way is a long slow smoke to 195 internal temp then rest an hour. Shred and eat. Pulled pork is one of my favorites.

You can also slow cook in the oven until it is falling apart tender. I sometimes add stuff to the pan about halfway through the cook.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Like Mary, I usually do a long, slow smoke.  Sometimes, though, I do it in the oven, 325 F for 2 - 3 hours.  I'll sear it in a large oven proof pot, season with salt, pepper and granulated garlic.  Sometimes I pour a jar of salsa verde over it, sometimes throw in a small can of chipotles in sauce before putting it in the oven.

Every once in a while I cube it up and spend some time making chili verde from scratch, roasting chilis, tomatillos, etc.  It is definitely a versatile, tasty cut.  It is like raw, uncured ham, but from the front leg instead of the back leg.And 67 cents a pound is a great price!

mjb.


----------

